# New flush valve



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I do not do commercial very often...

I have a Teck flush valve I want to swap out. Less stop. The one I seem to want is 81T231-30

Which says 3/4 top spud. check
13" height. check
Less stop with modified tail to fit Sloan/zurn... 

So will it still fit the Teck stop?

Can I use a Sloan flushometer on this.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have heard of Sloan, Zurn, and Delaney. But am not familiar with Tek.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Only one way to find out, however I doubt it without looking at the actual cover. The diaphragm as it appears in the pic mimics that of a RPZ relief valve diaphram and much thinner than a Sloan which also requires the retaining plastic cover. Does the cover of this tek spin on orare there some kind of alignment pins or screws that align with hole in the diaphram? Never mind after looking a second time it appears that the diaphram is retained with the brass cover in right side if pick and indeed has some kind of retaining screws that go thru cover and diaphram into valve body so do not think a Sloan will work


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I think he's asking of the tailpieces mate up. I have no idea as I have never heard of or seen tek. Is there a reason that the water can't be shut down long enough to swap the stop out and be sure?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> I think he's asking of the tailpieces mate up. I have no idea as I have never heard of or seen tek. Is there a reason that the water can't be shut down long enough to swap the stop out and be sure?


Ah I missed the mark on that one. Only way to find out just turn the stop off remove, or look up a PDF file from both Sloan and Tek and see if they are dimentionaly identical.


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

The stop should match up fine the only thing you might have an issue with is the center to center measurements but I doubt it Sloan sells longer nipples if you have that problem


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Letterrip said:


> I think he's asking of the tailpieces mate up. I have no idea as I have never heard of or seen tek. Is there a reason that the water can't be shut down long enough to swap the stop out and be sure?


I would like to, but it seems the third option is a sweat stop that comes with Teck. I want a 1"FIP stop. The Sloan valve the wholesaler had looked like the stop was 3/4" FIP....

I'm sure it is simple, I'm just unfamiliar with these items and as usual the wholesaler is zero help.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

redbeardplumber said:


> I would like to, but it seems the third option is a sweat stop that comes with Teck. I want a 1"FIP stop. The Sloan valve the wholesaler had looked like the stop was 3/4" FIP....
> 
> I'm sure it is simple, I'm just unfamiliar with these items and as usual the wholesaler is zero help.


Use a sloan closet stop on the urinal


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Sloan closet stop and a Sloan urinal flush valve?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

redbeardplumber said:


> Sloan closet stop and a Sloan urinal flush valve?


Ayep!


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Just get another Tek valve and leave the stop thats on there. Or can you not find Tek anywhere? I never heard of them either. Only Royal/Sloan, or Zurn around here.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I thought Teck was a division of Delta??

I'm in Canada eh... So who knows eh


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> I thought Teck was a division of Delta??
> 
> I'm in Canada eh... So who knows eh


:yes:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

The Sloan urinal flush valve, and closet valve are identical. The parts that are different are the diaphragm and tail piece. The only difference between a Sloan urinal angle stop and a closet one is the FIP. The slip joint is identical as well. So if you can swap the stop out you're good.


----------



## plumbarius (Aug 19, 2013)

redbeardplumber said:


> I do not do commercial very often... I have a Teck flush valve I want to swap out. Less stop. The one I seem to want is 81T231-30 Which says 3/4 top spud. check 13" height. check Less stop with modified tail to fit Sloan/zurn... So will it still fit the Teck stop? Can I use a Sloan flushometer on this.


How about removing the tailpiece from the trek and install it in the sloan valve as long as the threads match up. Not sure what the end of the tailpiece looks like does it have a rubber O ring with the retaining ring just like the slogans?


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

Tek is delta just buy a delta flushometer for a urinal and install it simple as that delta model number 81t231


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

redbeardplumber said:


> I would like to, but it seems the third option is a sweat stop that comes with Teck. I want a 1"FIP stop. The Sloan valve the wholesaler had looked like the stop was 3/4" FIP....
> 
> I'm sure it is simple, I'm just unfamiliar with these items and as usual the wholesaler is zero help.


Ya bro the exact flushometer you want to put on will work just fine! 
You will need a 3/4" FIP on the angle stop not a 1". 3/4 is the standard piping dictated by code for urinal flushometers, which was upgraded up from 1/2" years ago. 1" is standard size for Water-closets. 

What i do on every urinal i service, if possible, is add a 3/4" Ball valve above the t-bar to isolate that urinal or bathroom group to allow for future maintenance.

When you buy a new flushometer it comes with a standard 3/4" FIP Angle Stop which you should be upgrading at the same time anyways, no point trying to find a way to re-use the dated incompatible angle-stop for all you know it could be a contributing factor to the failure of that flushometer. 

Buy a new 3/4" Urinal flushometer of practically any type and it will work on this, as once you thread off the existing angle stop it will have a 3/4" MIP protruding through the wall the same standard distance, no soldering required. Just a water shut-down, which should only take an hour (This is when i throw on a valve) and this way you can schedule it early in morning or after hours, and do a complete install/upgrade as its all included in the box. 

I haven't installed a manual flushometer in years, i've been pushing TOTO EcoPower Flushometers for awhile now, as they are #1 on the market IMO Across the board in every way shape and form and i haven't had a single call back after installing 50+ last year. They are Electronic and quite a bit more expensive as they have an integral turbine that produces its own power when used, and are spec'd to last 25 years without battery replacement if used regularly. They are much more sanitary as nobody touches pe.cker to handle anymore (which is nice) , no need for electrician, high efficiency 0.5 GPM saves something stupid like 63% or 20000L of water yearly, and so on and so forth the advantages go, but like i said these are pricey and not for every customer. It looks like your in a gas station and although those places should be hands free i know how cheap the people running them usually are lol.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

SSP said:


> Ya bro the exact flushometer you want to put on will work just fine!
> You will need a 3/4" FIP on the angle stop not a 1". 3/4 is the standard piping dictated by code for urinal flushometers, which was upgraded up from 1/2" years ago. 1" is standard size for Water-closets.
> 
> What i do on every urinal i service, if possible, is add a 3/4" Ball valve above the t-bar to isolate that urinal or bathroom group to allow for future maintenance.
> ...


SSP...
That's Why I was confused, it's a 1" stop on the urinal??? Anyways part is ordered hope it works.


----------

